# Eifie vs. Superbird



## M&F (Jan 31, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Superbird*[/size]



Eifie said:


> *Format:* 2 vs. 2 double
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 5 years (or maybe 7 days, whichever comes first)
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Eifie's active squad*

 *Nando* the female Torchic <Blaze>
 *Adelle* the female Espeon <Synchronize>
 *Mimsy* the female Sentret <Keen Eye>
 *Wheelbarrow Dumpling* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Pepper* the female Wingull <Keen Eye> @ Sachet
 *Professor Plum* the male Houndour <Flash Fire>
 *Plum Seed* the female Hoppip <Chlorophyll>
 *Carlotta* the male Litwick <Flash Fire>
 *Lena* the female Chikorita <Overgrow>
 *blob of web* the female Goomy <Gooey>


*Superbird's active squad*

 *Firestrike* the male Combusken <Blaze>
 *Gorouna* the female Graveler <Sturdy> @ Eviolite
 *Natalie* the female Xatu <Synchronize>
 *Drilbud* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Lucky Egg
 *Jonathon* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Lucky Egg
 *Quabbel* the male Frillish <Cursed Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Deru* the female Houndour <Flash Fire> @ Lucky Egg
 *Meta* the genderless Ditto <Limber> @ Metal Powder
 *Megabird* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg
 *Bill* the male Quilladin <Bulletproof> @ Lucky Egg

Next up:
-Eifie sends out
-Superbird sends out and issues commands
-Eifie issues commands
-I come up with a third way to reference how long it's been


----------



## Eifie (Jan 31, 2015)

idk who I'm going to send out man but random.org suggests Pepper and Wheelbarrow Dumpling


----------



## Superbird (Jan 31, 2015)

Deru and Megabird, you're up!

Deru, your first priority should be getting into the fray. Go for the *Fire Fang on Wheelbarrow Dumpling*, or if you see it fixing to do something that would neutralize your attack (like using protect, for instance), switch to *Thunder Fang on Pepper* instead. If they both do that sort of thing, try to get near them anyway and instead set up a *Sunny Day*.  For the second action, your priority is to burn the Swinub. Go for a *Will-O-Wisp* to make that happen. If Wheelbarrow Dumpling is already burned from your last attack, or looks like it's fixing to avoid Will-O-Wisp, I want you to use *Sunny Day* instead. If that's already up too, go ahead and use *Snarl*, focusing on Pepper, to lower its Special Attack. No matter what you do action two, try to stay close to your opponents until you absorb your teammate's Heat Wave attack - as soon as you have, fall back, but make sure not to get too close to the edge of the pizza. For your third action, do the same thing as you did on the second action.

Megabird, here we go. As soon as the battle starts, your teammate is going to rush into the fray of your opponents. As soon as he's there, use *Heat Wave* on everyone. Try to concentrate the attack on Deru, and make sure he's hit somehow - we want to activate Flash Fire as early as possible. Second action, if Deru hasn't used *Sunny Day* yet and isn't going to this action, I want you to use it instead. Otherwise, try *Bulk Up* to boost your own stats. The third action, also use *Sunny Day* if it's not already up and if Deru isn't going to do so. Otherwise, wait until Deru is done doing whatever he's going to do that action and use *Sky Drop* to bring Wheelbarrow Dumpling into the air, preferably before he gets a chance to attack. If it doesn't look like that will work, _or_ if Wheelbarrow Dumpling uses Ice Shard or some other priority move, then use *Confide* on Pepper instead. 

*Deru: Fire Fang@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Thunder Fang@Pepper/Sunny Day ~ Will-O-Wisp@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Sunny Day/Snarl ~ Will-O-Wisp@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Sunny Day/Snarl*

*Megabird: Heat Wave ~ Sunny Day/Bulk Up ~ Sunny Day/Sky Drop/Confide*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 1, 2015)

All right! You first, Wheelbarrow Dump*L*ing. Deru's going to be waiting to see what you do, so that'll give you a chance to summon an almighty *Anchovy Tomb* to trap her so that she can't move (obviously because the sheer stench of anchovies is just overpowering). Next, while she's waiting on you again, put up a small *Substitute* made of cheese or whatever to stop her from using Will-O-Wisp. Finally, Megabird's not going to try to lift you up with that lump of cheesy goodness protecting you, so blast him in the face with an *Ice Beam* as a thanks but no thanks for his efforts. You never open your eyes anyway, so hopefully the Mist Pepper's going to brew up won't stop you from hitting.

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Rock Tomb @ Deru ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Ice Beam @ Megabird*

Pepper, you're faster than everyone here even when they aren't all waiting on each other, so I want you to take the opportunity to fly off to... away. Somewhere like, halfway across the pizza... find a choice mushroom or something. I just want you far enough away that Deru can't be near both of you, so that Heat Wave's not going to go well now! While you're off in/toward your non-existent corner, wait for Wheelbarrow Dumpling to launch his attack and then make us a nice *Mist*. Next I want you to fly back over Deru's Anchovy Tomb and try to score a hit with *Water Pulse*. The sun's not going to help you out, but hopefully we can get confusion to kick in, and you've got a ~Keen Eye~, so you should be okay with actually hitting. Finally, Megabird's going to try to tell you some of his deepest darkest secrets, but thanks to your mist we really don't care. Once he and Deru are done yowling their heads off, do a *Rain Dance* for us, would you?

Pepper: *Mist ~ Water Pulse @ Deru ~ Rain Dance*


----------



## M&F (Feb 1, 2015)

> *Format:* 2 vs. 2 double
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 5 years (or maybe 7 days, whichever comes first)
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Round 1*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% / Energy: 100% | Health: 100% / Energy: 100%
Status: Stable | Stable
Condition: Thinking this pizza is short on condiments. | Sniffing the pizza incessantly.
Commands:
*Mist ~ Water Pulse @ Deru ~ Rain Dance*
*Rock Tomb @ Deru ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Ice Beam @ Megabird*

Superbird (OO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% / Energy: 100% | Health: 100% / Energy: 100%
Status: Stable | Stable
Condition: Appreciating the temperature of the pizza. Fresh off the oven! | Perched atop an anchovy; all hail the king of trash!
Commands:
*Fire Fang@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Thunder Fang@Pepper/Sunny Day ~ Will-O-Wisp@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Sunny Day/Snarl ~ Will-O-Wisp@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Sunny Day/Snarl*
*Heat Wave ~ Sunny Day/Bulk Up ~ Sunny Day/Sky Drop/Confide*​
Arena:


> We are battling on a giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. Inspired by my dream of ASB reopening, which was probably inspired by Kratos. idk what happens if you fall off, somebody else decide lol it is up to the ref but some ideas are instant KO, instant damage up to the damage cap, instant massive damage ignoring the cap, or less damage and losing an entire round as they teleport back to the pizza (at minimum). You can't eat the pizza because it has anchovies on it and that's just gross, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Flying types and hovering things are just as susceptible to falling off the pizza as anybody else, but can fly and hover normally while on it, because anime physics or something.


Arena status: Unchanged.



-----​
Asber is a place where dreams come true. This certainly was the case, as one of the most surrealist illusions to ever be visited upon Eifie's subconscious was now soon to become reality. She was about to have a Pokémon battle on top of a giant pizza hurtling through the ebon void of space, and more unbelievably, the ASB launch had happened. Of course, overseeing such a battle requires a referee that would remain neutral and not interfere with the arena -- and who better for this task than the pickiest eater in all of Asber?

After admiring the swirling span of assorted cosmic bodies on the horizon of their sights, the trainers sent out the Pokémon that they had arranged to beforehand. A Wingull and a Swinub stood opposite of a Hondour and a Rufflet, and with little further ado, the battle began.

As soon as the flag was down, Deru began sprinting as fast as possible on a sticky cheesy ground, but realized soon enough that she had landed upon a difficulty -- while she was meant to approach both opponents, one of them rapidly flew away from the other, leaving no satisfactory middle ground. Before she could at least choose one to stay near, her partner was already acting, which left precious little to do other than sit down and enjoy the bath of warm winds.

While the faster Pokémon awaited for their moments to attack, Wheelbarrow Dumpling, who had already been moving as fast as he could, finally locked down on a large olive that lay nearby, buried in the chessy ground. The Swinub gave the edible earth a might stomp, and then the olive popped out, hurtling towards its mark. The Houndour had no time to dodge before she realized what was happening -- she couldn't help but be hit, and buried underneath the off-scale fruit. She noticed that she was obviously not going to reach any opponents like that, and began to prepare the attack for just that occasion.

Just as she began to move, however, her faster opponent, Pepper, had already begun to do so. A fine, chilly spray of water steadily spread all over the surface of the pizza, which quickly began to feel as if it was in the freezer. The moisture was certainly beginning to betray the surface, turning its delightful creamy texture into a slightly iced one -- it would soon become harder and rather merciless on the teeth unless it were to be cooked again.

Aiming for that end, Deru howled at the cosmos with all of her Fire-type might, and while the fine mist would not disperse, the heat radiation of the cosmic bodies everywhere seemed to have less trouble reaching the enlarged meal. Heat and frost began to do battle on it.

Now getting to focus on himself, Megabird worked to make the nickname ring truer. He hopped down from his anchovy perch, and then started to actually lift the massive hardened fish up, enduring its stench to perform various pressing and crunching exercises. In time, he looked like a much juicier hunk of chicken sandwich. But while he did more push-ups than you ever will, Pepper, after some extended flight time, finally arrived at her target destination, which she would target with an attack. A blast of water, kept round in shape by a surrounding and persistent soundwave. Not all of it could stand the searing heat before the relieving mist, but some of it still smacked into Deru to leave her quite uncomfortably wet, although the shock of the attack seemed to dislodge the crushing olive just ever so slightly.

Also unconcerned about the progressing fight was Wheelbarrow Dumpling, who, satisfied with the successful attack, could now just take the time to dig his dirty paws into the cheese until he could fashion it into a small likeness of himself, and then give it life off his own essence. The cheese Swinub sprang to life, and then began to scream in horror as a bit of tomato that had apparently been integrated into itself started to slide off it.

Finally managing to move, and with the two foes sufficiently nearby to boot, the Houndour started to make a racket from underneath her olivial prison. Eifie's team was suddenly blasted by a barrage of stiff barking with a strange evil undertone to it. While the noise was incredibly uncomfortable, however, it could not shake the Pokémon's psyches, as the refreshing chilly air kept them brisk and calm.

Megabird then approached Pepper, flashing his muscles for a bit. He began to squeeze into her personal space, and then, in a moment, he whispered: "I got ripped in ONE ACTION! Click here to find out how!". And yet, the Wingull just couldn't be bothered to click -- chilling in the mist and waiting for the time to move sounded like a better idea than getting ripped. Wheelbarrow Dumpling approached the beefy bird unnoticed, and took advantage of the moist coolness around him to fire off a slick Ice Beam, almost freezing that chicken meat for microwaving and later consumption.

Deru started barking again, and the Wingull patiently waited for the noise to end before wrapping up the round with a final move. Just as the mist began to thin out, she took control of all the moisture and, with a few shifts, it started to rise and form clouds... And eventually, those clouds turned to rain.

Great. Who the hell wants soggy pizza?

*Round 1 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 92% / Energy: 87% | Health: 82% / Energy: 87%
Status: Stable | Stable
Condition: Wet, not ripped. | Trying to comfort his Substitute out of its existential horror.
Performed: Mist ~ Water Pulse @ Deru ~ Rain Dance
Rock Tomb @ Deru ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Ice Beam

Wheelbarrow Dumpling's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: 10%

Superbird (OO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 84% / Energy: 87% | Health: 83% / Energy: 90%
Status: 1- Speed. Flash Fire activated. | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense
Condition: Slowly struggling his way out from under the giant olive. | Wet AND ripped.
Performed: Sunny Day ~ Snarl ~ Snarl
Heat Wave (hits only Deru) ~ Bulk Up ~ Confide (failed)​
Arena status: It is raining (4 more actions). The temperature over the pizza is strangely diphasic, cooler towards the surface and warmer away from it, although the two fronts are slowly equalizing. Some of the moisture in the pizza is already lost, and it's just beginning to harden up.



Additional notes:
- Snarl and Confide could not lower stats due to Mist.
- Eifie commands first next round.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 2, 2015)

Okay, double battles are too much chaos for me to want to stress myself out with a ton of conditionals and stuff trying to protect myself against everything, so whatever, man >:(

Wheelbarrow Dumpling, improvise a *Mud Sport* out of some pizza stuff to keep Pepper safe from those damn Thunder Fangs. Then I want you to scatter some *Stealth Anchovies* around Megabird and finally, once everyone else has moved, if the weather is sunny I want you to change it to *Hail*. If you're ever unable to carry out one of your actions for some reason (or, on the third action, if you don't need to use Hail), smash things up with an *Earthquake* if the pizza's feeling hard enough for it and Deru's not preparing to Counter; *Ice Beam* Megabird in the face otherwise.

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Mud Sport / Earthquake / Ice Beam @ Megabird ~ Stealth Rock / Earthquake / Ice Beam @ Megabird ~ Hail / Earthquake / Ice Beam @ Megabird*

Pepper, start with a *Tailwind* to get Wheelbarrow Dumpling over there up to speed. If Deru's looking all Snatch-like (how rude!) use *Water Sport* instead. Then, once Wheelbarrow Dumpling's scattered those anchovies (or done whatever else), take advantage of the rain with *Hurricane* to blow Megabird and the anchovies (if they're there) around a bit - those anchovies should really hurt now! If it's sunny or Megabird is protecting/detecting or has clones, don't bother waiting for Wheelbarrow Dumpling, just go with *Icy Wind* instead. Do the same for the third action (but don't wait for Wheelbarrow Dumpling to move this time). If you're ever unable to do whatever your commands are, just make an *Uproar* or something idek.

Pepper: *Tailwind / Water Sport / Uproar ~ Hurricane @ Megabird / Icy Wind / Uproar ~ Hurricane @ Megabird / Icy Wind / Uproar*

must convince self not to care how many ways there are to exploit these commands ASB is supposed to be FUN dammit


----------



## Superbird (Feb 2, 2015)

(just to be clear, Flash Fire _is_ activated, right? It looks like the attack hit at least Deru.)

All right then, that wasn't that great a start, but we can come back! 

Deru, as soon as possible, I want you to *Taunt Wheelbarrow Dumpling*, to stop him from getting off that Mud Sport if possible (you should be fast enough), or if not to at least prevent the rest of the turn. While you're shouting insults, do absolutely everything in your power to get yourself out from under that anchovy this action - if you dig yourself out successfully while you're taunting him, it should be more effective. If it doesn't look like you're going to be able to get out from under that rock while taunting, *Dig* yourself out so that you're ready to move action two. Megabird, you need to get that sun back up with *Sunny Day* at the earliest opportunity. 

Pepper should be using Icy Wind now. Deru, if you didn't manage to *Taunt* Wheelbarrow Dumpling last action, do it now. Otherwise, if you can, use *Heat Wave* to counter the effects of the Icy Wind, and do everything you can to make sure Wheelbarrow Dumpling's Substitute is caught in the attack. If accomplishing both of those goals isn't looking feasible, just *Flamethrower* the Substitute instead. Megabird, while Deru is doing this, you should get as close to her as possible for two reasons: (1) so that she can shield you from as much of the attack as possible, and (2) because the _moment_ Deru finishes her action, you're going to use *Sky Drop* to bring her up in the air and avoid Wheelbarrow Dumpling's attack. With your boosted strength, you should be more than able to handle it. 

Now that you're up there, I want you to stay up there until both of your opponents have finished their attacks, and if they try to aim upwards then move around a little and dodge those attacks. Once that's done, Megabird, release Deru from a height at which (most importantly) you'll still have time to move afterwards, and (slightly less importantly) Deru won't take damage (or will take as little recoil damage as possible) from the fall. Deru, as you fall, or after you land safely if that's more effective, I want you to use *Flame Charge* and hit either Wheelbarrow Dumpling or its Substitute, if it's still there, from above. Hopefully that will lessen the impact of the fall, as you'll bounce off of them. Megabird, I want you to try to get in a *Tailwind* to counter your opponent's Tailwind by the time the action is over - if possible, use the time while Deru is in the process of attacking. 

*Deru: Taunt@Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Heat Wave/Flamethrower@Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Flame Charge@Wheelbarrow Dumpling*

*Megabird: Sunny Day ~ Sky Drop@Deru ~ Release + Tailwind*


----------



## M&F (Feb 2, 2015)

Superbird said:


> (just to be clear, Flash Fire _is_ activated, right? It looks like the attack hit at least Deru.)


Oh, yes, it is, I completely forgot to write it down anywhere though. I'll edit it in later, and in any case we all know it's in effect rn.


----------



## M&F (Feb 4, 2015)

> *Format:* 2 vs. 2 double
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 5 years (or maybe 7 days, whichever comes first)
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Round 2*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 92% / Energy: 87% | Health: 82% / Energy: 87%
Status: Stable | Stable
Condition: Wet, not ripped. | Trying to comfort his Substitute out of its existential horror.
Commands:
*Mud Sport/Earthquake/Ice Beam@Megabird ~ Stealth Rock/Earthquake/Ice Beam@Megabird ~ Hail/Earthquake/Ice Beam@Megabird*
*Tailwind/Water Sport/Uproar ~ Hurricane/Icy Wind/Uproar ~ Hurricane/Icy Wind/Uproar*

Wheelbarrow Dumpling's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: 10%

Superbird (OO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 84% / Energy: 87% | Health: 83% / Energy: 90%
Status: 1- Speed. Flash Fire activated. | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense
Condition: Slowly struggling his way out from under the giant olive. | Wet AND ripped.
Commands:
*Taunt@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Dig ~ Heat Wave/Taunt@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Flamethrower@Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Flame Charge@Wheelbarrow Dumpling*
*Sunny Day ~ Sky Drop@Deru (up) ~ Sky Drop@Deru (down) + Tailwind*​
Arena:


> We are battling on a giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. Inspired by my dream of ASB reopening, which was probably inspired by Kratos. idk what happens if you fall off, somebody else decide lol it is up to the ref but some ideas are instant KO, instant damage up to the damage cap, instant massive damage ignoring the cap, or less damage and losing an entire round as they teleport back to the pizza (at minimum). You can't eat the pizza because it has anchovies on it and that's just gross, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Flying types and hovering things are just as susceptible to falling off the pizza as anybody else, but can fly and hover normally while on it, because anime physics or something.


Arena status: It is raining (4 more actions). The temperature over the pizza is strangely diphasic, cooler towards the surface and warmer away from it, although the two fronts are slowly equalizing. Some of the moisture in the pizza is already lost, and it's just beginning to harden up.



-----​
Commands were issued in a haste as the rainwater started to pool in the pizza, making it grow thick and viscous.

Perhaps fortunately, it wasn't for long. Megabird commanded the cosmos with an echoing shriek, and the intense light of a star (relatively) nearby pierced through the rainclouds, ending the downpour. Now this pizza was cooking again. And soon, the excess moisture would be evaporated away, leaving the arena once more crisp and ready to be eaten (theorically). But just before things could get un-soggy, Wheelbarrow Dumpling took the chance to filth up a nice patch of humid cheese, and then started to quite literally pig around in it. After a good half minute of intense rolling, everyone in the arena, trainers and refere included, were caked in probably the grossest cheese anyone's ever made. Metallica Fanboy quickly stored up some samples, figuring that they'd rack up an awesome price in Kalos.

The slick substance proves helpful not only to friend but also to foe, as it helps Deru to make a lubrificated escape from underneath the giant olive, although it would be a while before her legs felt less mashed. Readying up the smack talk, the Swinub decides to lead with that... But halfway through, she realizes that the Swinub isn't even listening. He's just lying down and sniffing his teammate's obnoxious yet strangely relaxing scent. Of course the stupid thing brought a bag full of calming fragance. _Of course_. Deru would be so mad, if she weren't also smelling the pacifying aroma.

Having verified that the opponent wasn't out and about to steal anything, Pepper got started with her own move. First, she doubled back and started flapping her wings frantically, stirring the limited atmosphere around the pizza into motion. Then, swiftly moving with the built-up momentum, she approached her foes and started whirring up more wind, but this time, it was full of cooling droplets. Superbird's team had absolutely no time to react before they were pummeled by the chilly breeze.

Meanwhile, Wheelbarrow Dumpling approached the discarded olive, ready to give it new life and use. He stomped the ground, and the large fruit was suddenly covered in cracks. Soon, it resolved into a thousand jagged pieces, and the Swinub controlled them, creating a swirling ring of them around Deru and Megabird.

The former of them finally managed to start attacking -- not having the benefit of a favourable wind while also harboring the penalty of legs spaghetti made it difficult to even get started before everything else was finished in a flash. Still, both opponents were good and lined up, and so, he started breathing a wave of burning-hot air. Even the attack was badly hampered by the wind blowing in the opposite direction, but the Houndour's impressive power prevailed, as was clear by the fact that Wheelbarrow Dumpling's Substitute was already melting back into pizza topping.

Just as soon as the attack finished, her teammate started to move. With a swoop, he grabbed her with his talons, rising up into the air. Unfortunately, he couldn't help swinging her into the pointed floating olive shards, although he managed to avoid them himself. In any case, a few seconds later, he was nearing the top of the pizstratos, ally in tow. Pepper had tried to attack them with another flurry of cold wind before they could make it, but it was too late.

Wheelbarrow Dumpling gazed up, waiting for the time to move. His command was clearly meant to be used after everyone else had moved. Megabird gazed down, waiting for the time to move. His command was clearly meant to be used after both opponents had finished their attacks. They patiently waited for the other to make a move, and by the time they'd realized the problem and started to change their plans, the referee's flag was already down. End of round. All the while, Deru kicked her legs in protest, but accomplished nothing.

*Round 2 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 82% / Energy: 76% | Health: 82% / Energy: 79%
Status: Stable | Stable
Condition: Describing in explicit detail what will happen to those two once they get back here. | Frustrated, hot and bothered.
Performed: Tailwind ~ Icy Wind ~ Icy Wind (missed)
Mud Sport ~ Stealth Rock ~ nothing

Wheelbarrow Dumpling's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: *0*%

Superbird (OO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 78% / Energy: 78% | Health: 78% / Energy: 83%
Status: 1- Speed. Flash Fire activated. Being flied high. | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 1- Speed. Flying high.
Condition: Awed by the stupidity of this situation. | Feeling quite awkward.
Performed: Taunt (no effect) ~ Heat Wave ~ nothing
Sunny Day ~ Sky Drop@Deru (up) ~ nothing​
Arena status: The cosmos are alight and cooking this pizza up (3 more actions). The temperature in the pizzasphere is now uniform, and rather warm. Everyone is caked in gross cheese that acts like mud (2 more actions). There's a large exposed patch of tomato sauce where Wheelbarrow Dumpling performed Mud Sport. The "ground" on the pizza feels fresh, as if it had just been cooked. A favourable wind is weakly blowing behind Eifie's team (1 more action).



Additional notes:
- Taunt could not affect Wheelbarrow Dumpling due to Pepper's Sachet.
- Heat Wave could not be used at the same time as Icy Wind because, at the second action, Pepper was almost four times faster than Deru, so really. Anyways, it still broke Wheelbarrow Dumpling's Substitute.
- Icy Wind in the third action missed because both targets were up in the air from Sky Drop.
- In the third action, Wheelbarrow Dumpling and Megabird were both instructed to wait for all opponents to move, and so, both of them sat there waiting until the end of the round. Deru also couldn't move because Megabird didn't drop her.
- For future reference, coming down from Sky Drop takes a full action.
- The Speed drop from Rock Tomb faded away at the end of the round.
- Superbird commands first next round.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, we're miraculously not as far behind as I thought we would be! 

Okay, so, as soon as you can, you guys need to *get down from up there*. If you can wait until after your opponents move, then great. If not, go ahead and take the hit, and brace yourselves to take as little damage as possible. 

After that, we're running on two actions here. Your opponents will have probably put the rain back up, but there's little we can do about that immediately. Deru, as soon as you can, I want you to *Switcheroo on Pepper* - that Aroma Veil is getting annoying, and it would be nice if we could have it instead. You should be naturally slower than Pepper, so if she's using Protect it should be evident before you begin your attack - if so, go for a *Flame Charge on Wheelbarrow Dumpling* instead. Third action, if you didn't Switcheroo last action, do so now. If you did, try to *Taunt Pepper*. If neither of these apply and she's Protecting (again, you should naturally be slower, even after a possible speed boost), use *Flame Charge on Wheelbarrow Dumpling* again.

*Deru: Descend ~ Switcheroo@Pepper/Flame Charge@Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Taunt@Pepper/Switcheroo@Pepper/Flame Charge@Wheelbarrow Dumpling*

Megabird, those Stealth Rocks are going to be a huge problem for us, so get rid of them immediately with *Defog* - aim the attack at Pepper, or if Pepper is protecting aim at Wheelbarrow Dumpling instead. It doesn't really matter as long as we get the arena cleaned up a bit. Once that's done, if it's raining, wait for Deru to do something and then *Sunny Day* to get rid of it once and for all. If it's not raining, use *Anchovy Slide*, and try to keep Deru out of it.

*Megabird: Descend ~ Defog@(Pepper/Wheelbarrow Dumpling) ~ Rock Slide*

on a less important note, one would think it would be illogical to call the air here a pizzasphere, considering that a pizza is more like a disc. Can't think of a better word for it, though.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2015)

Teehee. Pepper, start with a 10% *Substitute* to stop Deru's Switcheroo, which will in turn stop Deru's Taunt. Then give Deru a *Scald* to the face (seriously man, learn Hydro Pump plz) and finish with *Water Sport* so I don't have to keep worrying about Wheelbarrow Dumpling getting roasted into a real blob of pig. While you're doing that, might as well get as close to Deru as possible since Superbird gave me the idea - it shouldn't be hard given that she's not really going to be moving much while calling up her sketchy switchy powers and barking insults about your beak size (it's fine, I swear). Let's see if we can't get her caught up in the torrent of anchovies!

Pepper: *Substitute (10%) ~ Scald @ Deru ~ Water Sport*

Wheelbarrow Dumpling, this round's simple. Start with *Hail* (they're only waiting for rain!) and then aim two *Blizzard*s right at Megabird (do not pass go, do not give one thought to hitting Deru - I really do not want that damage spread out). Try to drag yourself over to Deru too if you can, Slowy McSlowson.

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Hail ~ Blizzard @ Megabird ~ Blizzard @ Megabird*


----------



## M&F (Feb 9, 2015)

> *Format:* 2 vs. 2 double
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 5 years (or maybe 7 days, whichever comes first)
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Round 3*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 82% / Energy: 76% | Health: 82% / Energy: 79%
Status: Stable | Stable
Condition: Describing in explicit detail what will happen to those two once they get back here. | Frustrated, hot and bothered.
Commands:
*Substitute (10%) ~ Scald@Deru ~ Water Sport*
*Hail ~ Blizzard@Megabird ~ Blizzard@Megabird*

Superbird (OO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 78% / Energy: 78% | Health: 78% / Energy: 83%
Status: 1- Speed. Flash Fire activated. Being flied high. | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 1- Speed. Flying high.
Condition: Awed by the stupidity of this situation. | Feeling quite awkward.
Commands:
*descend ~ Switcheroo@Pepper/Flame Charge@Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Taunt@Pepper/Switcheroo@Pepper/Flame Charge@Wheelbarrow Dumpling*
*descend ~ Defog@Pepper ~ Rock Slide*​
Arena:


> We are battling on a giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. Inspired by my dream of ASB reopening, which was probably inspired by Kratos. idk what happens if you fall off, somebody else decide lol it is up to the ref but some ideas are instant KO, instant damage up to the damage cap, instant massive damage ignoring the cap, or less damage and losing an entire round as they teleport back to the pizza (at minimum). You can't eat the pizza because it has anchovies on it and that's just gross, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Flying types and hovering things are just as susceptible to falling off the pizza as anybody else, but can fly and hover normally while on it, because anime physics or something.


Arena status: The cosmos are alight and cooking this pizza up (3 more actions). The temperature in the pizzasphere is now uniform, and rather warm. Everyone is caked in gross cheese that acts like mud (2 more actions). There's a large exposed patch of tomato sauce where Wheelbarrow Dumpling performed Mud Sport. The "ground" on the pizza feels fresh, as if it had just been cooked. A favourable wind is weakly blowing behind Eifie's team (1 more action).



-----​
At least one of the trainers had become too tempted not to try and take a bite of the fresh-baking pizza, finding a nice anchovy-free spot from which to do so, but the outcome of this attempt was similar to that which always befalls that hasty one who tries to take a bite out of the pizza before anybody else does -- it was too hot even to the touch, let alone the mouth.

After that incident, the battle resumed anew, and Pepper proceeded to do much of the same thing: dig into the arena's topping. Fortunately, she was better adapted to face the temperature of the cheese, and besides, she had no intention to eat it -- rather, she plucked out some scraps of it, rearranging them into a miniature of her own form. It took life from a touch of its master's crooked beak, and shortly thereafter, it took flight.

Wheelbarrow Dumpling, meanwhile, was much more bothered by the heat, and thus welcomed the chance to make it go away. With a huff of his large nose, he started releasing an intense pulse of his icy energy, spread all across the arena by the drifting wind blowing behind him. The light of the cosmos started to fade away, and all the moisture that had been lifted from the pizza started to be frozen in the pizzasphere, crashing down on all in the form of solidified droplets. Sounds like this was going back into the fridge.

Seeing to it that his enemies were finished, Megabird finally started to flutter lower and lower, until he and his teammate were back on the ground -- and as it were, in the middle of the Stealth Olive circle again. For more reasons than one, Deru glared at his ally before they both started to prepare their next attacks.

But even as the favourable wind behind them petered out, Eifie's team was still moving with greater agility. Before either of Superbird's Pokémon could react, they were barrelled by a round of strong attacks -- a torrent of boiling water for Deru (which probably wouldn't have bothered her as much as cold water would've), and a biting whirlwind of freezing temperatures for, well, everything in range -- and considering that the two enemy Pokémon were surrounded by pelting rocks, it would have been harder _not_ to hit both, at the proximity in which they were standing relative to each other. Still, somehow, the nastiest parts of the blizzard seemed to blow in the Rufflet's way every single time...

The cornered Pokémon started to strike back afterwards, but the Houndour was less than successful in that regard. She had approached her detested Wingull foe faster than the eye could follow, but before she could paw the Sachet away, the Substitute intervened, pattering the snatching claws away. In order to avoid being spotted, Deru doubled back to the confines of the pointed "stone" circle, but could not do so without some of them digging into the front third of her body. But Megabird would have no more of that. With mighty beats of his powerful wingspan, a smooth wind blew in his surroundings, picking up all the debris in the air. He then smacked the whirlwind in Pepper's direction, pelting her with the pointed objects just one more time before they'd settle onto the ground, while also leaving the air around her clear and making her easy to see.

The seagull Pokémon would start to attack again, albeit in a fashion that seemed rather frivolous. Just as the coat of nasty gummed-up cheese started to wear down from the surfaces of all on the arena, she spat a nice puddle of water on the ground below her, and then started to roll around in it, randomly splashing things in every direction with mighty swings from her lengthy wingspan. Perhaps now, no one would be dirty anymore -- but all would be soaked to the bone. Her teammate remained keen on the offense, however, attacking with another ruthless windstorm that chilled the enemy, also probably to the bone -- and of course, that was a bad time to be completely wet. Megabird, for one, seemed entirely exhausted after the attack, breathing heavily on the ground as his sillouette glew a pale red.

Starting on another doomed counterattack, Deru approached Pepper, hoping to still make the most of a failed action. No matter how nasty his (verbal) jabs were, however -- and she was so proud of that one about using hot water against a hot Pokémon! -- her mark would continue to ignore her completely by focusing on snorting smelling the fragance of her fancy Sachet. Meanwhile, her ally silently approached the resting shards of the giant olive, and once more they were brought into the action as a gust of wind from the Rufflet's wings picked up the jagged pieces once more, to make them rain down on the opposing team.

Wheelbarrow Dumpling saw the weakened enemy's attack coming from a mile away and managed to avoid it, but his partner had been too distracted by the _intense snorting_ fragances to notice anything, forcing her decoy to sacrifice itself against the attack.

*Round 3 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 69% / Energy: 64% | Health: 82% / Energy: 61%
Status: 1- Evasion | Stable
Condition: Staring at the shattered Substitute like "oh god what have I done" | On the ball.
Performed: 
Substitute (10%) ~ Scald@Deru ~ Water Sport
Hail ~ Blizzard ~ Blizzard

Pepper's Substitute 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Health: *0*%

Superbird (OO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 50% / Energy: 72% | Health: 29% [Capped] / Energy: 73%
Status: 1- Speed. Flash Fire activated. | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 1- Speed.
Condition: Barking at Pepper. | Struggling to remain on his talons.
Performed: nothing ~ Switcheroo@Pepper (no effect) ~ Taunt@Pepper (no effect)
descend ~ Defog@Pepper ~ Rock Slide​
Arena status: Cold winds and a hailstorm assail the pizzasphere (3 more actions). The gross cheese on everyone has been shed away, but now everyone is soaking wet (5 more actions). There's a large exposed patch of tomato sauce where Wheelbarrow Dumpling performed Mud Sport. There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokémon. The "ground" on the pizza still feels fresh, but it's cooling rapidly.



Additional notes:
- Tailwind petered out at the end of the first action.
- Blizzard still hit both enemy Pokémon because they were very close to each other, although, for the same reason, I went a little easier on the multiple target penalty.
- Also, Blizzard on the second action landed a critical hit against Megabird. _ow_
- Switcheroo on the second action had no effect on Pepper due to the Substitute.
- Defog ended the effects of Stealth Rock.
- At the end of the second action, Mud Sport faded away.
- Megabird hit the damage cap with the second Blizzard on the third action.
- Deru used Taunt in the third action, which had no effect against Pepper due to the Sachet.
- Rock Slide in the third action missed against Wheelbarrow Dumpling, but hit Pepper, breaking the Substitute.
- Eifie commands first next round.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 12, 2015)

:3 you two are my favourites. (Don't tell Adelle.)

I again do not feel like stressing myself out wondering about WHAT IF, so here's how it's going to go. If Megabird ever tries to Rest, Pepper, I want you to interrupt that with a great big *Uproar*. (Don't do it more than once in the round, though; if it happens twice, just go with your default orders WHICH ARE COMING.) If Megabird tries to Roost, I want you two to punish him by KICKING HIM OFF THE PIZZA since he's going to be so vulnerable to that. A *Gust* from Pepper combined with a *Blizzard* from Wheelbarrow Dumpling aimed straight at Megabird, combined with the fact that he's going to be super-vulnerable to being tossed around as per the arena description should be enough to get him out of there. Just go with that as your default command, really, because I don't want to waste conditional slots here.

Pepper, if you're trying to use Gust on Megabird and you can't use it or hit him with it for any reason (barring subs, kill all those), use *Brine* on Deru. (On the first action, though, let Wheelbarrow Dumpling move first if you want to attack Deru, so we can get her health low enough for double damage.)

Wheelbarrow Dumpling, if you're unable to use or hit Megabird with Blizzard for any reason but substitutes, use *Earthquake*. If idk Megabird takes you into the sky, it sounds from the description like you should still be able to hit him but if Blizzard won't do the trick, just like, sing at him or something.

Oh yeah, and if anyone ever tries to Roar at either of you two, just remember how you two are TOTALLY WINNING and Deru has made such a great fool of herself all match like come on she sucks at Taunting, didn't you see, and Megabird sucks at... using Confide, didn't you see. Didn't you see that embarrassing failure. Didn't you see how Deru totally got TRAPPED IN THE AIR by her OWN PARTNER lmao not scary in the slightest

Pepper: *Gust @ Megabird / Uproar / Brine @ Deru ~ Gust @ Megabird / Uproar / Brine @ Deru ~ Gust @ Megabird / Uproar / Brine @ Deru*

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Blizzard @ Megabird / Earthquake / Round @ Megabird ~ Blizzard @ Megabird / Earthquake / Round @ Megabird ~ Blizzard @ Megabird / Earthquake / Round @ Megabird*

SO MANY HOLES, SO MUCH DON'T CARE


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2015)

We're going to heal anyway.

First of all, Deru, Megabird, make sure you guys are close together before you act - do that as quickly as possible. Megabird, you need to *Roost* before healing is nerfed - you can afford the energy cost. Your opponents are going to wait for you to set yourself down, and then they're both going to use wind-based attacks. Deru, you're going to cover Megabird - try to shield him from the brunt of your opponent's attacks, and try to use *Heat Wave* to counter them - it should neutralize Blizzard without much trouble due to the type advantage, and it's nearly twice as powerful as Gust, and Water Sport shouldn't do much to hinder the attack because it isn't directed at anyone, so at the very least you should be able to weaken the attacks to a level at which they won't blow Megabird away.

After that, Megabird, you should be pretty healthy, so just *Rock Slide* for the rest of the round - since you can fly after the first action, Gust shouldn't be too much of a problem for you. Deru, continue with the *Heat Waves*, and again try to counter both attacks - these times, though, focus more on Wheelbarrow Dumpling's Blizzard than on the Gust, and see if you can get some damage in there as well. Sorry if it gets tiring - you won't be at it for too much longer, I promise.

*Deru: Heat Wave x 3*

*Megabird: Roost ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide*


----------



## M&F (Feb 28, 2015)

> *Format:* 2 vs. 2 double
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 5 years (or maybe 7 days, whichever comes first)
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Round 4*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 69% / Energy: 64% | Health: 82% / Energy: 61%
Status: 1- Evasion | Stable
Condition: Staring at the shattered Substitute like "oh god what have I done" | On the ball.
Commands:
*Gust@Megabird/Uproar/Brine@Deru ~ Gust@Megabird/Uproar/Brine@Deru ~ Gust@Megabird/Uproar/Brine@Deru*
*Blizzard@Megabird/Earthquake/Round@Megabird ~ Blizzard@Megabird/Earthquake/Round@Megabird ~ Blizzard@Megabird/Earthquake/Round@Megabird*

Superbird (OO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 50% / Energy: 72% | Health: 29% / Energy: 73%
Status: 1- Speed. Flash Fire activated. | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 1- Speed.
Condition: Barking at Pepper. | Struggling to remain on his talons.
Commands:
*Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave*
*Roost ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide*​
Arena:


> We are battling on a giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. Inspired by my dream of ASB reopening, which was probably inspired by Kratos. idk what happens if you fall off, somebody else decide lol it is up to the ref but some ideas are instant KO, instant damage up to the damage cap, instant massive damage ignoring the cap, or less damage and losing an entire round as they teleport back to the pizza (at minimum). You can't eat the pizza because it has anchovies on it and that's just gross, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Flying types and hovering things are just as susceptible to falling off the pizza as anybody else, but can fly and hover normally while on it, because anime physics or something.


Arena status: Cold winds and a hailstorm assail the pizzasphere (3 more actions). The gross cheese on everyone has been shed away, but now everyone is soaking wet (5 more actions). There's a large exposed patch of tomato sauce where Wheelbarrow Dumpling performed Mud Sport. There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokémon. The "ground" on the pizza still feels fresh, but it's cooling rapidly.



-----​
"Oops, sorry. Tournament business."

Eifie tapped her wrist as if to indicate a hypothetical clock, and Superbird just looked away. Late, late referee. But at long last, the show could go on.

Eifie's team hounded Superbird's. They seemed to back into a hypothetical corner... But they were really just formationing up, as Megabird lay down to rest and Deru's mouth burst aflame. By the time their enemies started to attack, it was almost too late -- the Houndour shielded her ally with her body, preventing Pepper's wind attack from landing. But Wheelbarrow Dumpling just cracked a hidden smile, then began his own wind attack, which was more of a windstorm from ice hell kind of attack -- it relentlessly buffeted everything in its path, front and back, ultimately precending even a gale of fiery breath as the low temperature favoured the freezing squall, although the heat still managed to reach and bother the Pokémon on its destination, even leaving a lasting injury on the Swinub.

"Freezing" was just right, incidentally, in that a great amount of ice stirred on that blow. Patches on the ground turned slick with subtle layers of ice. Less discreetly, a hunk of ice shackled one of Deru's rear legs to the ground, and Megabird, shoved by the stiff wind all the way to the crust of the pizza, found all but his head stuck.

The Rufflet looked all around the arena. Everyone was preparing to continue their attacks. Himself, he was well rested enough, but popping Rock Slide seemed a bit of an ordeal, what with his inability to stomp the ground or really perform most movements. Cleverly, he still found a way. With a dramatic squawk, he shifted his balance, tumbling forwards and landing into the pizza with a thud. In response, chunks of the crust broke off and launched ownards, pelting Eifie's Pokémon in a relentless avalanche of solid mass.

Just as soon as that movement finished, another battery of attacks began. Deru and Wheelbarrow Dumpling continued to duel with heat and frost. Pepper took advantage of the former's icy predicament to fly around and actually hit her mark this time, attempting to push him off the arena with another gust of wind. However, the weight of the ice held steadfast.

But not for long. Megabird, having utilized his trump card in movement, could no longer find a way to trigger Rock Slide, and worse, his opponent's persistance finally ended in an interesting event. He was pushed off beyond the crust border.

The Rufflet seemed to fall for a moment, and indeed, he was soon out of eyeshot for any trainers. For a moment, he closed his eyes, preparing for the worst. When he opened them again, he saw horrific things. He saw things that should never have been put atop pizza. Mountains of anchovies and gardens of gag-reflex teasing mushrooms, sure, but there was worse yet. Mayonnaise. Ranch dressing. Shrimps and prawns. Eggplant. Scorpions. Oysters. Slugs. Cheese-covered Kitkats. A patch of none with beef on the left side. And at the very center, nothing more and nothing less than freaking Spam. Before this dreadful sight, the young eagle Pokémon could do little more than scream in abject terror.

He was in the dark side of the pizza.

*Round 4 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 47% / Energy: 58% | Health: 64% / Energy: 43%
Status: 1- Evasion | Burned.
Condition: Attempting to bellow out taunts into the area beyond the edge. | Hot.
Performed: 
Gust@Deru ~ Gust@Megabird ~ Gust@Megabird
Blizzard ~ Blizzard ~ Blizzard

Superbird (OO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 30% / Energy: 57% | Health: 48% / Energy: 38%
Status: 1- Speed. Frozen (moderate). Flash Fire activated. | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 1- Speed. Frozen (moderate). Trapped on the dark side of the pizza.
Condition: Cold. | Has no leg movement, and yet, must run.
Performed: 
Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave ~ Heat Wave
Roost ~ Rock Slide ~ nothing​
Arena status: Cold winds and a hailstorm assail the pizzasphere (0 more actions). The gross cheese on everyone has been shed away, but now everyone is soaking wet (2 more actions). There's a large exposed patch of tomato sauce where Wheelbarrow Dumpling performed Mud Sport. There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokémon. The "ground" on the pizza still feels fresh, but it's cooling rapidly.



Additional notes:
- First round events report: Deru managed to shield Megabird from the Gust before Pepper could think to change attacks, and also managed to Heat Wave against the Blizzard. However, as the Blizzard was favoured by the Hail, and as it hits all opposing Pokémon regardless (thus making shielding against it kind of pointless), Megabird was hit. He wasn't knocked off the pizza then, but was flung dangerously close to the edge, as the arena effect is that recovery makes mon _very_ vulnerable to being pushed off if they're recovering. Also, Heat Wave burned Wheelbarrow Dumpling and both. Blizzard. hits. fucking. rolled. freeze. successfully.
- Freeze report: Deru only has a hind leg stuck, but Megabird is encased in ice all the way up to his neck.
- Due to being almost entirely frozen, Megabird only successfully used Rock Slide in the second action, and at a severe energy cost penalty. Deru's stuck leg also prevented her from doing anything about Gusts in the match, as Pepper could simply fly around her and target Megabird directly. The Heat Wave and Blizzard clash continued on, however.
- For the remaining attacks that threatened to blow Megabird off the edge, I had him roll against a chance to be dropped. He succeeded all rolls in action two, but failed to Gust at action three.
- Megabird was dropped out of the edge of the pizza. Megabird is now on *the dark side of the pizza*. A Pokémon on the dark side of the pizza will take 2% Dark-type damage and lose 1% energy for each action they spend there, but they are also unreachable to any attacks and sheltered from effects happening on the arena above (for one thing, in the third action, Megabird was not struck by Blizzard or damaged by the remainder of the hail). A Pokémon at full mobility can move all the way back to the edge in order to move back to the illuminated side of the pizza in 3 actions (however, Megabird's mobility at the moment is... not enviable). Some Pokémon might also find alternate ways to return to the other side...
- At the end of action three, both Deru and Megabird successfully rolled thaw, reducing the severity of their freeze. Megabird is unfrozen down to just below the wings, although his wings are still too stiff to move for the moment. Deru's frozen leg is now frozen only up to just below the knee.
- Superbird commands first next round.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 1, 2015)

Is the dark side of the pizza on the opposite side of the regular arena, or is it a separate place entirely?

Regardless, that's not really relevant to Megabird's commands this round (very much so next round, though, methinks) - Megabird, just rest a little bit and let the freezing wear off - the consequences of this dark side of the pizza aren't that bad, all things considered. You don't have to eat any of it, anyhow, and I promise I won't feed you anything but the best pizza I can get. Local places only, no chains, and especially no giant space pizzas of dubious origin.

Deru, your commands aren't too complicated either. *Destiny Bond* to start the round - it's possible you won't make it through the round, and if that happens let's at least be prepared. Follow up with two *Flame Charges* (should be enough to melt the ice pretty quickly, I think) to get your Speed up a little bit. The dampness shouldn't hinder anything but the attack's intensity, but we're not doing this for the damage. That said, still try to target *Wheelbarrow Dumpling*, and if he Protects switch targets to Pepper instead.

*Megabird: Chill x3

Deru: Destiny Bond ~ Flame Charge@(Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Pepper) x2*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 1, 2015)

Good thing you're both faster! One *Brine* from Pepper and *Earth Power* from Wheelbarrow Dumpling will do it. Good job, friends! (pls to let Pepper have the KO though, so you go first blog of pig)

Then, Pepper, I want you to try to help Wheelbarrow Dumpling out with an *Aqua Ring* to see if it'll soothe that burn any. From the description, it seems like you should be fine to try to use it on him, but if you really can't, I guess just give yourself one instead. Then you TOTALLY DON'T NEED TO DO ANYTHING ANYMORE BECAUSE YOU'RE GOING TO EVOLVE INTO A GLORIOUS PELIPPER! Pepper you are hereby relegated to support duty. So, uh, do something useful for Wheelbarrow Dumpling, like... WOW YOUR SUPPORT POOL IS SO USELESS MAN. CAN'T YOU EVOLVE NOW?! WHY ISN'T THIS LIKE THE ANIME?! Just make a *small Substitute*...

blob of oink, uh, idk man. Your buffing up movepool is also rather useless. Just scatter some *Stealth Olives* around, k? Maybe put them on the edge where Megabird fell off, if that's where he's gonna come back up. Very stealthy olives.

One more thing. If MF figures out how long Wheelbarrow Dumpling needs to rest just to heal his burn (idc about actually healing health so don't worry about that part blob of oink), and if it's one action or even like, right away, AND if Aqua Ring either can't target Wheelbarrow Dumpling or won't help the burn, then Wheelbarrow Dumpling I want you to Rest on the second action and then Pepper I want you to Uproar to wake him up on the second action (if the burn'll heal right away) or the third action (otherwise). Try not to actually hurt him with the Uproar, though...

Pepper: *Brine @ Deru ~ Aqua Ring @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling / Aqua Ring @ self / Uproar (one action) ~ Substitute (10%) / Uproar (one action)*

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Earth Power @ Deru ~ Rest / Stealth Rock ~ Stealth Rock*

(also, MF, you seem to have forgotten to reduce the duration of Hail and Mud Sport in the post-round stats?)

edit: one-action uproar please and thanks


----------



## M&F (Mar 15, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Is the dark side of the pizza on the opposite side of the regular arena, or is it a separate place entirely?


It's under the regular pizza, yes.



Eifie said:


> (also, MF, you seem to have forgotten to reduce the duration of Hail and Mud Sport in the post-round stats?)


I'd gotten it in the calcs and then forgot to put in the reffing proper, bleh... Fixed. Lazily.



> *Format:* 2 vs. 2 double
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 5 years (or maybe 7 days, whichever comes first)
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Round 5*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 47% / Energy: 58% | Health: 64% / Energy: 43%
Status: 1- Evasion | Burned.
Condition: Attempting to bellow out taunts into the area beyond the edge. | Hot.
Commands:
*Brine@Deru ~Aqua Ring@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Aqua Ring/Uproar (1 action) ~ Substitute (10%)/Uproar (1 action)*
*Earth Power@Deru ~ Rest/Stealth Rock ~ Rest*

Superbird (OO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 30% / Energy: 57% | Health: 48% / Energy: 38%
Status: 1- Speed. Frozen (moderate). Flash Fire activated. | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 1- Speed. Frozen (moderate). Trapped on the dark side of the pizza.
Condition: Cold. | Has no leg movement, and yet, must run.
Commands:
*Destiny Bond ~ Flame Charge@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Flame Charge@Pepper ~ Flame Charge@Wheelbarrow Dumpling/Flame Charge@Pepper*
*Chill ~ Chill ~ Chill*​
Arena:


> We are battling on a giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. Inspired by my dream of ASB reopening, which was probably inspired by Kratos. idk what happens if you fall off, somebody else decide lol it is up to the ref but some ideas are instant KO, instant damage up to the damage cap, instant massive damage ignoring the cap, or less damage and losing an entire round as they teleport back to the pizza (at minimum). You can't eat the pizza because it has anchovies on it and that's just gross, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Flying types and hovering things are just as susceptible to falling off the pizza as anybody else, but can fly and hover normally while on it, because anime physics or something.


Arena status: Cold winds and a hailstorm assail the pizzasphere (0 more actions). The gross cheese on everyone has been shed away, but now everyone is soaking wet (2 more actions). There's a large exposed patch of tomato sauce where Wheelbarrow Dumpling performed Mud Sport. There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokémon. The "ground" on the pizza still feels fresh, but it's cooling rapidly.



-----​
The pizzasphere finally seemed to resolve into a calm (if still chilly) breeze, clearing up as the incessant hailstones cleared away. Above surface, it was cold and the ground was tough and covered in brittle stuff, but everything was fine.

Below, unadultered horror. Megabird could only rattle back and forth while going "why? why? WHY?" before the evil that stretched to all sides of him.

In the land that was actually meant for mortals to see, battle continued. Deru closed her weary eyes, preparing a big move... but her enemies were swift on the job. Salt on the wounds and splatters of heated tomato sauce, erupting out of cracks on the topping -- the Houndour's eyes threw wide open again, and then, all at once, she went stiff and limp.

Pepper and Wheelbarrow Dumpling reveled in their accomplishment, but couldn't do much about being eager to finish the job. The remainder of the job was suffering in an eldritch world. All that was left to do was call a timeout for the fallen Pokémon to be recalled.

*Round 5 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 47% / Energy: 51% | Health: 63% / Energy: 39%
Status: 1- Evasion | Burned.
Condition: Mission accomplished. | Achievment unlocked.
Performed: 
Brine@Deru
Earth Power@Deru

Superbird (XO)
Currently out: Deru | Megabird









Female Houndour [Flash Fire] @ Lucky Egg | Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: *0*% / Energy: 57% | Health: 46% / Energy: 42%
Status: Knocked out! | 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 1- Speed. Frozen (moderate). Trapped on the dark side of the pizza.
Condition: At least, the last thing on her limp tongue is a lotta pizza. | WHY
Performed: 
N/A
Chill​
Arena status: The gross cheese on everyone has been shed away, but now everyone is soaking wet (1 more actions). There's a large exposed patch of tomato sauce where Wheelbarrow Dumpling performed Mud Sport. There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokémon. The "ground" on the pizza now feels mostly like frozen pizza, and the air is chilly, but also, clear.



Additional notes:
- Alright, I've been unable to find decent precedent, so I'm not sure if this is how it should roll, but, I ended the round at the end of the action in which there was a knockout. Let me know if you have objetcions to this, although in any case it'll make precious little difference in this particular case.
- Eifie commands first next round.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 15, 2015)

Since it really makes no difference here, I'm okay with it if Superbird is. (also please tell me Pepper got the KO haha)


----------



## Superbird (Mar 15, 2015)

Not like it mattered much anyway, I don't think! Although I would go ahead and continue the round, myself, if it were a different case.

I also see I get a severe energy reduction from the Dark Side of the Pizza. great.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay, uh, while it would be fun to go chase Megabird to the dark side of the pizza, I think we'll just chill up here. Since MF has decreed Rest will heal status right away, I want you to *Rest*, Wheelbarrow Dumpling, and then Pepper once sufficient time has passed for the burn to heal I want you to *Uproar* him awake (one action only, please!). Then, I guess I need you to be in shape for the KO, Wheelbarrow Dumpling, so just *Chill* for the remaining two actions. Sorry for boring :C Pepper, if you can try giving Wheelbarrow Dumpling an *Aqua Ring*, but if you can't do that then try to *Mimic* (just learn, don't use) that Taunt that Deru tried earlier. Finally, give me a *Water Sport*. Next round I'll try to be more fun, I promise!

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Rest ~ Chill ~ Chill*
Pepper: *Uproar (one action) ~ Aqua Ring @ Deru / Mimic (Taunt) ~ Water Sport*


----------



## M&F (Mar 15, 2015)

Superbird said:


> I also see I get a severe energy reduction from the Dark Side of the Pizza. great.


A great difficulty in Chilling properly, actually.



Eifie said:


> (also please tell me Pepper got the KO haha)


Alright, Pepper got the KO. Also, that was a boldfaced lie. ETA: Although, come to think of it, you _did_ command for Wheelbarrow Dumpling to go first. Hmmmm. Well, I guess it makes no difference in the calculations anyway, so I am retroactively making it so.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 15, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> A great difficulty in Chilling properly, actually.
> 
> Alright, Pepper got the KO. Also, that was a boldfaced lie.


:'( I actually need to change my commands if she didn't get the KO because screw Wheelbarrow Dumpling in that case... sorry Wheelbarrow Dumpling.

I ACCIDENTALLY EDITED YOUR POST INSTEAD OF QUOTING IT?? that was awks

ETA by MF: And I happened to be editing shortly thereafter, so I got to delete it quick. It _was_ a fun surprise, anyway.

Eifedit: I deleted it first! >:(

MFdit: I DELETED IT SECOND


----------



## Superbird (Mar 15, 2015)

Deru, you tried really hard, and I'm proud of you. Megabird. We need to get off the dark side of the pizza somehow. *Fly* off as soon as you feel like you're able to, and once you're back on the pizza proper, keep using *Fly*, and try to stay in the air between rounds if you can. If you can't move enough to Fly, then *Roost*, *Chill*, and *Chill*.

Once you're back on the pizza, wait until the end of the action you get there to come down from Fly, and do it on Pepper.

*Roost/Fly(up) ~ Chill/Fly(Down)/Fly(up) x2*


----------



## M&F (Apr 1, 2015)

> *Format:* 2 vs. 2 double
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 5 years (or maybe 7 days, whichever comes first)
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Round 6*​


Spoiler: Pre-Round Stats



Eifie (OO)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling









Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 47% / Energy: 51% | Health: 63% / Energy: 39%
Status: 1- Evasion | Burned.
Condition: Mission accomplished. | Achievment unlocked.
Commands:
*Uproar (1 action) ~ Aqua Ring@Deru/Mimic (Taunt) ~ Water Sport*
*Rest ~ Chill ~ Chill*

Superbird (XO)
Currently out: Megabird





Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 46% / Energy: 42%
Status: 1+ Attack, 1+ Defense, 1- Speed. Frozen (moderate). Trapped on the dark side of the pizza.
Condition: WHY
Commands: *Fly (up)/Roost ~ Fly (down)/Chill/Fly (up) ~ Fly (down)/Chill/Fly (up)*​
Arena:


> We are battling on a giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. Inspired by my dream of ASB reopening, which was probably inspired by Kratos. idk what happens if you fall off, somebody else decide lol it is up to the ref but some ideas are instant KO, instant damage up to the damage cap, instant massive damage ignoring the cap, or less damage and losing an entire round as they teleport back to the pizza (at minimum). You can't eat the pizza because it has anchovies on it and that's just gross, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Flying types and hovering things are just as susceptible to falling off the pizza as anybody else, but can fly and hover normally while on it, because anime physics or something.


Arena status: The gross cheese on everyone has been shed away, but now everyone is soaking wet (1 more actions). There's a large exposed patch of tomato sauce where Wheelbarrow Dumpling performed Mud Sport. There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokémon. The "ground" on the pizza now feels mostly like frozen pizza, and the air is chilly, but also, clear.



-----​
A pulse of life surged through the pizza as a result of the continuous battling, even as it seemed to subside for a moment due to the physical separation. With as much vigor as ever, commands were issued, and another round began.

Of course, the first action provided not much action. Wheelbarrow Dumpling lay in an even more relaxed grounded position, dropping to the floor and breathing in deep. Megabird experimentally flapped his wings, hoping to check if they were good for extended flight.

All of a sudden, a voice echoed. "Fuck this round!", it bellowed, shocking the trainers and making them look frantically for the source of the noise. "You heard me! I'm done with this boring shit! I'm gonna show you all what's what! Look out for my special attack!"

A wicked tremor heaved the balance of everyone atop the pizza -- even the Rufflet who lay below it. Suddenly, the anchovies that remained began to metamorph, glowing alive with bright red scales. They were now Magikarp. Their voices were now many, and did not go unheard.

"Omega flop hole!"

The Magikarps' eyes glew red as they hopped and bounced in place, twisting and tipping the whole pizza. Ultimately, it turned into a black hole. The Pokémon and trainers felt a crushing sensation as they were sucked into it.

But they were not dead. They were... elsewhere. In another dimension. In another object hurtling through space. A sphere of living beings, in which they were contained inside, and into which the life was all too happy to look and react. They were within a blob of Diggersby hurtling through space. The trainer's Pokémon literally died at the sight, but the humans weren't so lucky, and had to contend with the existential horror.

*Round 6 – End*​


Spoiler: Post-Round Stats



Eifie (XX)
Currently out: Pepper | Wheelbarrow Dumpling
[REDACTED] [REDACTED]
Female Wingull [Keen Eye + Aroma Veil] @ Sachet | Male Swinub [Oblivious] @ Lucky Egg
Health: nope / Energy: nope | Health: nope / Energy: nope
Status: Literally dead. | Literally dead.
Condition: Literally dead. | Literally dead.
Performed:
Omega flop hole
Omega flop hole

Superbird (XX)
Currently out: Megabird
[REDACTED]
Male Rufflet [Sheer Force] @ Lucky Egg
Health: nope / Energy: nope
Status: Literally dead.
Condition: Literally dead.
Performed: Omega flop hole​
Arena status: why. if there is a loving, all-powerful god, why would he let this happen. there is no hope. there is nothing. we are abandoned and cursed by fate.



*Edit by Zhorken:* god fucking dammit, MF, you can't just put actual pictures of a seagull, pig, and eagle nestling in decomposition, with their eyes falling off and their guts spilling out of their beaks or mouths. I mean, I laughed at the Diggersby faces in the background too, but this is a family website now. if the top brass at Daybreak catches one fucking bit of this, your ass is on the street and so is mine. this is a fucking family website now.

Additional notes:
- Happy April 1st!
- I'm working on the actual reffing. It should be up soon, if I don't procastinate too much longer.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 1, 2015)

god if that was a real edit by Zhorken the word "edit" would be in all caps. didn't fool me there, nope. I am unfoolable.


----------



## Keldeo (May 10, 2015)

Eifie (OO)

*Pepper* (f) <Keen Eye, Aroma Veil> @ Sachet
Health: 47%
Energy: 51%
Currently: Omega flop hole. Terribly sad. -1 evasion.
Commands: Uproar (1 action) ~ Aqua Ring @ Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf / Mimic (Taunt) ~ Water Sport


*Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf* (m) <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 63%
Energy: 39%
Currently: Omega flop hole. How horrible. Burned (moderate: 1% damage/action, -3% physical damage).
Commands: Rest ~ Chill ~ Chill

Superbird (xO)

*Megabird* (m) <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 46%
Energy: 42%
Currently: Omega floWHY. +1 Attack, +1 Defense, -1 Speed. Frozen (moderate: -3 Speed; ice encases entire lower body, stopping a few inches below the wings, which are still stiff). Trapped on THE DARK SIDE OF THE PIZZA.
Commands: Fly / Roost ~ Fly / Chill ~ Fly / Chill

Field Notes
-Movement order: Pepper (85) > Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf (50) > Megabird (1).
-Everyone is soaking wet (1 more action).
-There's a large exposed patch of tomato sauce on the Proper Side of the pizza.
-There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokemon.
-The air is chilly, but clear. The ground on the pizza feels like frozen pizza.
-Omega flop hole. But not really! Just kidding! Haha! Ha!

*Round 6*​
The Pokemon glare at each other in between rounds. Not really, though, since Wheelbarrow Dumpling doesn't have exposed eyes to glare with, and Pepper's his teammate, anyway. Wait, is his name really Wheelbarrow Dumpling? Or is it… Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf?! The Swinub attempts to work through this sudden crisis as Pepper pats him on the back sympathetically. Below, a Rufflet screams in horror as thick, goopy ranch drips slowly off a tower of moldy tofu besides him, but no one hears. He tries to escape a blizzard of uncooked noodles, but his wings are still too stiff for flying. Megabird knows nothing of what goes on above except that the round still hasn't started and that _he's too young for this oh god_, and he prays only to be able to get back to the Proper Side.

But the reason for the delay soon becomes apparent. A flock of deadlines pops into existence above the battle and converges on Metallica Fanboy, pulling the struggling referee into a strange portal leading to unknowable realms. The portal pops shut, and the pizza continues to whiz through space. Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf, having figured out the quandary with some help from his trainer, shuffles around awkwardly. Pepper tries to catch a nonexistent updraft but spirals downward miserably to face-plant in a particularly gooey stretch of cheese. The pizza continues to whiz through space. Eifie asks Superbird, "What time is it?" The other trainer checks his watch, tells her, and then says, "Time for you to get a watch!" Both trainers laugh awkwardly as the pizza continues to whiz through space. 

The pizza is still whizzing through space when a freakin' unicorn or something appears and sings, "It's adventure time! Ha! Ha! Ha!" All three Pokemon snap to attention, knowing deep in their hearts that it is time to begin the round.

Ignoring the squadron of miniature cupcakes taking turns slamming into the back of his head, Megabird closes his eyes, finds a nice exposed patch of string cheese to balance his feet-ice on, and focuses on relaxing. Inhale… ignore cupcakes… exhale. Gradually, he sheds his Flying type, until he's just another normal Pokemon (get it? He made a pun! Ha. Ha. Ha.) trying to inhale-ignore-cupcakes-exhale in a wide expanse of horror. A pale green aura seeps into the various wounds scarring his entire body as he continues to breathe in and out, in and out… The effort of summoning the healing energy takes a lot out of him, so the Rufflet folds his still-stiff wings and tries to just relax. But concentrating isn't too easy here, and he doesn't recover very much before he topples over, unable to balance properly on his feet-ice, and a swarm of diced strawberries surrounds him.

Above it all, the newly-named Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf thinks it's high time for a Rest too. He settles into sleep, and a pale green aura seeps into the various wounds scarring his entire body. The effort of summoning the healing energy takes a lot out of him, so the Swinub folds his arm-nubs and tries to just relax. Wait, haven't we done this before? Seeing that the raw burns on the front of her teammate's face have been eliminated by the mystical glow, Pepper _yells_ right in his _face_, a horrible rasping, screeching sound. Startled, Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf jerks awake, eyes wide for just a moment before he returns to snuffling at the ground. 

Pepper stops and coughs for a few seconds, then tries to remember her fainted opponent's dreadfully failed insults to her fine blob of beak and soft, fluffy blobs of wing. Yeah, that would be a good taunt. Just insult the Rufflet's drab, unfine beak, and his torn-up wing feathers. With bigger words than that, of course. Yeah. The reclining Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf glances quizzically at his partner, who's jabbing at the air with a dastardly smirk, occasionally barking out a harsh caw-laugh. 

Certain that she's got her Deru impression down pat, Pepper casts around for a source of water before spying the exposed patch of tomato sauce near her and Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf. The Wingull plunges downwards, smearing all the tomato sauce she can get onto her beak and feathers, then spews a mixture of the sauce and some water all over her teammate. Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf is affronted. Really? He tries to relax and gets a faceful of tomato juice for his trouble? Angry at the insult to her efforts, Pepper decides now's a great time to test out those cool Taunts she knows now, and begins to berate her teammate with a few backhanded compliments about his fur. 

But their argument is interrupted when a tan blob of bird, covered in soy sauce and cookie crumbs, zooms upwards from The Dark Side. Megabird passes the edge of the pizza, wing movements still awkward from the sheer cold they were subjected to. The exhausted Rufflet flops onto the cold, cold crust before remembering that he's supposed to be flying and sheepishly taking wing again. In midair, Megabird admires the proper ingredients on this side of the pizza. Anchovies, mushrooms, more anchovies, pepperoni, cheese, a whole heap of anchovies over there: the person who made this arena sure must like anchovies! As the new referee lowers her flags, the intrepid Pepper and the dashing Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf face off against a tired but determined Megabird… Who will win this war of wills? Find out in the exciting new episode of Pizza Galaxy Saga, in theaters near you!

Eifie (OO)

*Pepper* (f) <Keen Eye, Aroma Veil> @ Sachet
Health: 47%
Energy: 43%
Currently: Licking her beak. -1 evasion. Mimic replaced with Taunt. Covered in tomato juice (8 more actions).
Used: Uproar @ Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf ~ Mimic (Taunt) ~ Water Sport


*Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf* (m) <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 66%
Energy: 52%
Currently: As chill as ever. Haha, he made a pun! Covered in tomato juice (8 more actions).
Used: Rest ~ Chill ~ Chill

Superbird (xO)

*Megabird* (m) <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 92%
Energy: 12%
Currently: FINALLY, FREE. +1 Attack, +1 Defense, -1 Speed. Frozen (mild: -1 Speed; ice encases talons, and wings/upper legs are slightly stiff). In midair (taking 2% energy/action).
Used: Roost ~ Chill ~ Fly (up)

Field Notes
-Movement order: Pepper (85) > Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf (50) > Megabird (30).
-There's an exposed patch of dough on the Proper Side of the pizza, the cheese and tomato sauce having been removed.
-There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokemon.

Action Notes
-Taking over from MF, so tell me if I got anything wrong.
-Decided to go with the old way of handling direct healing energy costs, since that's how it was when the moves were commanded.
-I don't think Aqua Ring on a partner would work. Mechanically, it's only user-targeted, and flavor-wise, the whole curtain-of-water thing seems to require a Pokemon capable of hydrokinesis to be in direct contact with or very close to it the whole time it's active.
-Megabird's Chilling was extremely disrupted by being on the Dark Side. Megabird's wing-stiffness mostly faded after the second action, so he was able to fly up to the Proper Side on the third. This took extra energy, as his lower body was still mostly frozen, and flying up took enough time that he wasn't able to drop down on Pepper. He is currently in midair and is taking more energy than normal to remain there because of his remaining wing-stiffness.



Spoiler: calcs



Pepper: 47 = 47
51 - 5 (Uproar) - 1 (Mimic) - 2 (Water Sport) = 43
CDCBL: 63 + 12 (Rest) - 9 (Uproar) = 66
39 - 7 (Rest) + 10 (Chill) + 10 (Chill) = 52
Megabird: 46 + 50 (Roost) - 2 (WHY) - 2 (WHY) = 92
42 - 25 (Roost) - 1 (WHY) + 3 (Chill) - 1 (WHY) - 4 (Fly [up]) - 2 (flying) = 12


Superbird commands next.


----------



## Superbird (May 10, 2015)

THIS IS A WONDEFUL SITUATION

You have a lot of health to spare now, Megabird, but you need rest above all else. If you can follow these orders immediately, do it; otherwise, come down on Pepper (or just come down where you are if you don't feel up to doing that and/or don't think you can get back by the end of the action) with *Fly* action one and push everything else back.

...The pushing back refers to you using *Anchovy Tomb* to build yourself a barrier. Try to encase yourself in them, if possible, or at least position them in some sort of position that will prevent any winds from reaching you (we don't want the Dark Side of the Pizza to happen again), and then take some well-earned *Chill*s.

*Fly (down) @ Pepper / Fly (down) / Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb / Chill ~ Chill*


----------



## Eifie (May 11, 2015)

All right, you two, we got this! One Pelipper and one Piloswine, coming right up!

It, uh, totally doesn't matter what you do the first action, so why don't you hit him with some twin *Ice Beam*s while he flies down, just 'cause. Then, Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf, I want you to wait for Megabird to build up that Anchovy Tomb and then explode it to pieces with an *Earth Power*. Pepper, once the Anchovy Tomb's destroyed, *Taunt* him about it real good. Tell him all about that drab, unfine beak and those torn-up wing feathers!

Being Taunted should force him to Struggle, and by my calculations this will leave him with about 1% energy at the end of the round. >:( This will not do. So, you know, we gotta make it harder for him. It's not a big deal if you can't get it done, though. Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf, this KO's yours, so try to blow him backward with a *Power Snow* as he struggles to attack, don't worry about damaging him, but make it harder for him to push through. Pepper's gonna help you out by combining it with a *Gust*, but use it only to reinforce the icy storm Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf's making — don't hit Megabird yourself. You already got the experience you needed >:( Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf, if you think a Powder Snow combined with a Gust won't be enough, step it up to a *Blizzard*, and please don't miss. Pepper, if you really need to combine Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf's Blizzard with a *Blizzard* of your own just to get Megabird to use that extra bit of energy... do so, I guess.

Pepper: *Ice Beam ~ Taunt ~ Gust / Blizzard*

Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf: *Ice Beam ~ Earth Power (destroy Rock Tomb) ~ Powder Snow / Blizzard*


----------



## Keldeo (May 12, 2015)

Eifie (OO)

*Pepper* (f) <Keen Eye, Aroma Veil> @ Sachet
Health: 47%
Energy: 43%
Currently: Licking her beak. -1 evasion. Mimic replaced with Taunt. Covered in tomato juice (8 more actions).
Commands: Ice Beam


*Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf* (m) <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 66%
Energy: 52%
Currently: As chill as ever. Covered in tomato juice (8 more actions).
Commands: Rest ~ Chill ~ Chill

Superbird (xO)

*Megabird* (m) <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 92%
Energy: 12%
Currently: FINALLY, FREE. +1 Attack, +1 Defense, -1 Speed. Frozen (mild: ice encases talons, and wings are slightly stiff). In midair (taking 2% energy/action).
Commands: Fly (down) / Anchovy Tomb / Chill ~ Anchovy Tomb / Chill ~ Chill

Field Notes
-Movement order: Pepper (85) > Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf (50) > Megabird (30).
-There's a large exposed patch of dough on the Proper Side of the pizza, the cheese and tomato sauce having been carved away.
-There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokemon.

*Round 7*​
Megabird flaps over to a spot above Pepper, surrounds himself in a blaze of energy, then swoops downwards, tucking his wings in and letting the chunk of ice freezing his feet in place augment the attack. The Wingull, driven downwards into the gooey cheese, squawks in horror as bits of it stick to her feathers, and she is just barely able to take flight again. Consumed with an undeniable anger at this super-gross incursion, Pepper looks towards her partner for confirmation. Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf nods in return: it is time.

The two Pokemon take their positions and begin to glow. A light blue tornado envelops Pepper, while a swirling mass of crimson surrounds Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf. They shout in unison, "The technique of the eons! Fire and water combine to form…" With a cry of "Mega Spiral ~Pop Cure~!", Pepper spins in place and shoots out a whitish-blue beam that combines with Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf's shiny red "Inverse Twist ~Pearl Flame~!" The beams expand in size, blossoming simultaneously and twisting closer and closer together as they close the distance towards Megabird. As the attacks collide with the Rufflet in a purple flash of righteous energy, Pepper and Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf call out the name of their ultimate combination attack: "TWIN ICE BEAM!"

The attack buffets Megabird a little backwards, but it forces him into just the right place: around the middle of the pizza, surrounded by anchovies. Seeing that his opponents are just standing there, Megabird shrugs and gets to work. It takes him a few tries to stomp correctly on the anchoviest patch of the pizza, and his frozen talons don't help much, but by imbuing the ground with Rock energy at exactly the right moment, he forces the cheesy anchovies into a dome around himself. It's a little tight around the top, but it'll do. Now they won't ever be able to reach him! the Rufflet cackles to himself. But then, with a high-pitched squeal from outside—probably Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf, Megabird thinks—the dough underneath him _erupts_, more tomato sauce and cheese than is probable combining to form a wave of pure destruction that tears through his entire fortress of anchovies and cheese, eliminating all of his precious shield. Oh, he just had to go and jinx it…

Pepper flies over to the distraught Megabird, a wicked smile on her face. Just _look_ at that cheese-covered beak, clucks the Wingull, channeling the fallen Deru as well as she can. So pulchritudinous! How photosynthetical! In fact, she could even go so far as to say it's… vermicularate! Greatly offended at Pepper's language-mangling, and with no aromatic sack to protect him, Megabird flaps blindly at her and flails about, but is forced backwards as Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf blows a sleet-laced wind at him. Pepper reinforces her partner's attack by gliding to just behind the Swinub and flapping her wings as quickly as she can to stir up a greater wind. The particles of snow, few though they are, are backed by the Wingull's concentrated gale and stick to Megabird's feathers, slowing him down. The Rufflet tries to brave the wind and ice and continue towards Pepper, but feels himself slowing, too tired to do more damage. As he slips into darkness, his last thought is that perhaps he should have eaten more pizza.

Superbird recalls his defeated Pokemon in a flash of red and walks across the pizza to shake hands with Eifie. The referee hands out everyone's prizes before using a league-owned Abra to teleport herself and the trainers out of the pizza. In the split second before the trainers leave the pizza for good, they spy a flicker of gray, a shadow shooting across the Proper Side from end to end. Perhaps it is their imagination, or perhaps—gasp!—the Dark Side has taken over…

Eifie (OO)

*Pepper* (f) <Keen Eye, Aroma Veil> @ Sachet
Health: 31%
Energy: 31%
Currently: Victorious!
Used: Twin Ice Beam: Mega Spiral -Pop Cure- ~ Taunt ~ Gust


*Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf* (m) <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 66%
Energy: 43%
Currently: Victorious!
Used: Twin Ice Beam: Inverse Twist -Pearl Flame- ~ Earth Power ~ Powder Snow

Superbird (xx)

*Megabird* (m) <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 63%
Energy: *0*%
Currently: You could say he... couldn't handle the _bird_en. 
Used: Fly (down) @ Pepper ~ Anchovy Tomb @ self ~ Struggle @ Pepper

Field Notes
-There are two large exposed patches of dough on the Proper Side of the pizza, the cheese and tomato sauce having been carved away. There is a circle of anchovy bits around one of them.
-There are pieces of olive all around Eifie's Pokemon.

Action Notes
-Rock Tomb and Struggle both took 2% more energy because of, respectively, Megabird's feet being frozen together and the Gust-boosted Powder Snow.
-PSA I have experienced snow and magical girl animes like… once (each) so apologies for any incorrect depiction of either.
-Eifie you can go pet your Pokemon now and be, like, queen of the leaderboards forever



Spoiler: calcs



Pepper: 47 - 12 (Fly) - 4 (Struggle) = 31
43 - 5 (Twin Ice Beam: Mega Spiral ~Pop Cure~) - 6 (Taunt) - 1 (Gust) = 31
Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf: 66 = 66
52 - 4 (Twin Ice Beam: Inverse Twist ~Pearl Flame~) - 4 (Earth Power) - 1 (Powder Snow) = 43
Megabird: 92 - 13 (Twin Ice Beam: Mega Spiral ~Pop Cure~) - 16 (Twin Ice Beam: Inverse Twist ~Pearl Flame~) - 9 (Powder Gust) = 63
12 - 2 (Fly) - 6 (Anchovy Tomb) - 5 (Struggle) = *0*


And that's a wrap! Good game, everyone. Eifie wins and gets $16, Superbird gets $8, I get $5, and MF gets $5. Wheelbarrow Dumpling / Cherry Coke Beer Loaf gets 3 exp/2 happiness, Pepper gets 2 exp/happiness, Megabird gets 2 exp/1 happiness, and Deru gets 1 exp/happiness.
edit: The database still says that this battle is being reffed by MF, so I won't be able to close this until it's changed.


----------



## Eifie (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for picking this up, Keldeo! Good game, Superbird — you really kept Pepper and Wheelbarrow Dumpling on their feet!

Finally, my two favourite Pokémon have reached their true forms... what a glorious day.


----------



## Superbird (May 14, 2015)

Good game indeed, although I have to say, I was pretty soundly crushed.


----------

